# All KCBS Contestants take Note!!!



## Uncle Bubba (May 15, 2009)

http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/rbjbboard/messages/707015.html

I can foresee a lot of pissing matches over this. :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 15, 2009)

I saw this on Basso's forum and on the BBQ Brethren Forum.

Since when did KCBS require judges to park common sense and logic at the door when judging BBQ?

I think the judges should be able to visually see six or more bones in a rib.  If when they are taken out of the box they stick together because a clean cut was not made all the way through then they should penalize the cook for not having the minimum of six samples.  To have to rely on the vision of six judges (with some of these judges being half blind with an attitude) that may or not be able to see the cuts is B.S.  I can see some judges penalizing the cooks on appearance now because they can see the cut lines and in their professional (i.e. typical know it all) opinion the cuts look jagged.

Come on KCBS use some common sense and get your act together before the cooks fire you and start a more cook friendly organization.  I've had about enough of these people.  Start looking for ways to help the cooks, please!


----------



## Bobberqer (May 16, 2009)

wonder what they propose to do when there is a box full of poulled pork.. it is ceratinly enough for all the judges, but not identifiable as sperate portins.. some moron judge, could in fact grab a huge hunk of pork, and leave not so much for the rest.. sure, it's an extreme example,  but it's certainly possible/....


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2009)

Come on guys... it's the same rule that it's always been.  :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 27, 2009)

*Mike Davis Interview*

Greg, I was listening to your interview with Mike Davis.   I think you and Mike missed the whole point over the controversy over the separate and identifiable pieces for ribs.  I have no problem with teams getting hit with a DQ when their ribs are not cut all the way through and there are not at least six portions for the judges.   What is causing the controvery is that a team could have six or more separate pieces and still get a DQ on appearance if the judges can not see at least six identifiable pieces.  Most teams try to turn in a rib box where the majority of ribs in the box form a slab in appearance.  This is done for three reasons, 1. it looks much better than having the ribs separated, 2. having them together keeps the ribs from drying out, and 3.  there is limited space available in the box.

So a team could have eight ribs in the box, every judge gets a rib with two left over for table captains and they still get a DQ because the judges may or not be able to detect upon first glance that the ribs are cut through.  To me that's just the sign of a well put together box and teams should not be DQ'd for it.  On the other hand in the case where Mike mentioned with Leann, she could turn in ribs that were not cut all the way through and still not get dinged on appearance because the judges can see the cuts and then get 1's from the judges that get shorted in the taste and tenderness categories.  It's just a little bit scary when you have to rely on the vision of 6 different judges who all have different levels of eyesight.  This is the heart of the controversy, in appearance, not with the actual turn in of six or more identifiable pieces.  As Mike correctly stated the rule isn't new.  If just hadn't been enforced in the past and now KCBS says it will.


----------

